# Subclass 489. Permanent or Temporary visa



## Randy:) (Mar 13, 2013)

May I know if subclass 489 is a permanent visa? Will my kids be eligible for local fees studying in a public school or do we have to pay full international student's fees? Thank you


----------



## Randy:) (Mar 13, 2013)

Hope someone can help because can't find the answer in the immigration website.


----------



## ccpro (Feb 2, 2012)

I don't know too much about skilled migration visa but my friend is looking at different options of skilled visa so I know a bit. 489 is a temporary/provisional visa. It allows you to stay in aus for 4 years and if you fulfill the visa requirement then you are eligible to apply for Skilled – Regional (Residence) visa (subclass 887). 887 is a permanent visa. I think temporary visa holders do not have the eligibility to pay local school fee until you are granted PR. Unfortunately you will have to pay international school fee.


----------



## Randy:) (Mar 13, 2013)

Thank you for sharing. I was told that it's a 2 stage Permanent visa. Can anyone else help to clarify?


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

The subclass 489 visa is not a permanent visa, but is a provisional permanent visa. It's similar to the subclass 820 and 309 provisional partner visas, so it's technically not a temporary visa (like the 457) but not a permanent visa (like the 189, 190, etc) but has a defined pathway to a permanent skilled visa.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## Randy:) (Mar 13, 2013)

Thank you Mark. My kids are now studying in High school in Perth as International students. We've applied for 489 under SA State sponsored. If they continue their education in Perth, will we still have to pay International students' fee once the visa is granted? Or do we have to move to SA immediately for them to continue their education under local fees?


----------



## Randy:) (Mar 13, 2013)

Hope someone can help on this query. Thanks.


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Randy -

The answers to your questions will be determined by the SA sponsorship agreement and any other documents that SA requires you to sign assuming you are granted sponsorship by SA. The 489 is a provisional skilled visa, and tends to fall into a "grey area" between temporary residency and permanent residency. You'll have to consult with the SA education dept to determine if 489 visa holders are required to pay international student fees. We've seen the states getting more aggressive about sponsorship obligations - best advice is to make sure you understand fully what they are asking of you (or will ask of you) - and also don't assume that all the states are the same - they actually are quite different in many ways, and we're seeing each state and territory essentially making their own sponsorship policies now.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## Randy:) (Mar 13, 2013)

Thanks Mark. Guess I'll need to contact the education department to get further clarification. Seems like 489 is neither a Temporary nor a Permanent visa


----------



## khattak (Jul 19, 2013)

I also hold a 489 Visa and i want to know that do i have to pay international student fee for my child having age 7years.
I hope some one will help me as i am about to land in South Australia


----------



## Randy:) (Mar 13, 2013)

Finally! 489 approved! Will now have to decide if we need to move to SA immediately or stay put in Perth for another 2 years while my kids finish High school....


----------



## noni143 (Aug 10, 2013)

Its a temporary visa - you have to pay full international fees


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Khattak -

You'll probably have to pay intenational student fees, but it's best to check with the SA schools administration dept about your specific visa - different states treat some aspects of these visas differently. The 489 is a provisional skilled visa, which falls somewhere between a temporary visa and a permanent visa. It's not a permanent visa, but it's not a temporary visa either.

Best,

Mark Northam



khattak said:


> I also hold a 489 Visa and i want to know that do i have to pay international student fee for my child having age 7years.
> I hope some one will help me as i am about to land in South Australia


----------



## roshan_sanjeewa (Aug 11, 2013)

i was wondering how many applicants can get sponsorship from one sponsor?. In my case my sister is living in Melbourne PR holder and my brother and me looking for her sponsorship then we can claim 10 points .. my worry is can we both get the sponsorship from her.?

please share your experience .. 

thanks very much!


----------



## khattak (Jul 19, 2013)

noni143 said:


> Its a temporary visa - you have to pay full international fees


Thanks for the information


----------

